# Urine crystals



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Anyone hear of calcium oxalate dihydrate crystals in urine and what you did to get rid of them?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The vet should be able to tell you about these, or google this kind of crystal in dogs. One is with acidic urine and another one is with alkaline urine. Some dogs get these crystals with an urinary infection. Treatment is to make the urine PH neutral along with treating the infection, if there is one. Good luck. Sue


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I would speak to my vet about what they are, what may have caused them and the remedy & reoccurrence probability. Since you know the crystals official name I am assuming you have talked to a vet? If you have concerns don't be afraid to ask your vet. This problem can arrise from different causes and thus need to be treated due to cause. Good luck!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

They can be quite painful, like peeing little slivers of glass. I hope you got an antiobiotic from your vet. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

The vet said that the crystals may have developed because the urine was tested a few hours after collection. He wants to retest next week with their in house lab right away instead of sending out. If the crystals are still present, he wants to change his food to a prescription diet, because he says diet is the cause for these kinds of crystals. I just was wondering if anyone here had any experience and what was done?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

One of our cats (Lance) had crystals, and started peeing everywhere in the house. It's painful for them, and can cause a blockage that requires surgery. They did the in-house test for Lance, and thankfully we caught it in time and he went on antibiotics. We also switched his food to a prescription diet, and he hasn't had problems since. 

However, the food he's on is one from the vet (MediCal), and I know the quality just isn't the same as the food he was on before (Go! Grain Free Freshwater Trout). The next time I'm at the vets, I'm going to ask specifically what it is about the food that helps with the crystals. I've been told the food has to be a kind that affects their urine's pH (making it acidic), and increases urination so crystals are flushed out. I believe the food he was on before didn't have a high enough protein level, which increases the acidity of the urine. I think it depends on what kind of crystals they are though.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

My good friend just went through this with her deerhound. They started with diet and antibiotics, but the crystals kept reforming. Finally at a specialist, they determined surgery was needed--she had it last week. When the Dr opened her up the crystals were like bits of sand they had to remove (& lots). The vet said that if there are any crystals or debris present that bacteria would automatically keep building up--which is why the antibiotics did not work for her ( she was on several rounds, having this problem reoccurring for months).
Hopefully she is on the path to recovery now! So, keep an eye on your little one!


----------

